# Help Please stuck kids



## FrankSandy (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi All, Desperate here, I have a ND in labor no kids, I can not get my hand in to pull , I'm sure they are dead. Any help Ideas?? She is not a real tiny Doe, the kids must be tangled,


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

lube up really well and go in i know you said your hands are too big but, the kids i'm sure are bigger than your hands. if she is as you say not a small nigerian.
soak baling twine or other heavy string in an antiseptic. and make slip knots on each one. slip the knot onto one hoof at a time then try to find a corresponding leg to puy another string on. upside down hooves are hind legs. try to get front legs.. if you cant find legs to the same kid, she may need a c-section. call the vet. how long has she been pushing?


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

I'm sorry you and your doe is going through this.
If you're unable to get your hand in there to help her, you need to call a vet. Even a dog vet can help with this one. They may not understand what to do for her afterward but they should be able to help you out in delivery.

I'm not experienced enough to give any more advice than that but hopefully my posting will help keep this up at the top and seen by others.


----------



## FrankSandy (Sep 14, 2011)

I can barely get a finger to touch one, Is there any way to move them forward to the exit?? I know this sounds dumb, but not the first time I have pulled kids, if I could just get a hold of something? What do you think???


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

i guess a c-section is in order. call the vet he may have more ideas and maybe help you out over the phone. you dont have anyone with smaller hands?


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

you may need to dilate the cervix more to get it open enough to put your hand thru. lube your hand up, go in, and gently massage the circle of the cervix to help it dilate. you should be able to put your hand thru to get to the kids.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

pinching you fingers together to make the entry smaller helps....once in..expand in a circle motion as minibarn said..Go slow..Close your eyes and "see" with your hands..


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I hope everything goes okay.


----------



## tripledranch (Jul 13, 2013)

call vet and tell him its an emergency. I had this happen and she needed a csection. Good luck


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

tripledranch said:


> call vet and tell him its an emergency. I had this happen and she needed a csection. Good luck


Ditto.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I really hope everything goes well


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

any news


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Worried here


----------



## FrankSandy (Sep 14, 2011)

*Thank You All for helping, Please read*

This story does not have a good ending. I had my two friends come over, they have lots of ex. with goats Cows ect. We all worked for 2 1/2 hours to get the kids out. They are wedged, I call every Vet. with in 100 miles to get a C section for her. NO ONE called me back. I know this is Saturday and they have lives. I called the ER vets too. Oh sorry they do not work on goats. This is killing me. Please if you have had to deal with this kinda of problem what would you do? Do you think if I pump her up with antibiotics, she will make it to Monday?? Or should I put her down? She is a strong goat, not acting week or sickly even after the ordeal we put her threw. It seems her uterus is clamped down on the kids. We could not get them into the birth cannel.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

This is just a shot in the dark but I'm wondering if you could lift her hind end up enough to maybe take some of the pressure off her cervix that you might be able to get in her? I don't know if it would work but maybe it's worth a shot?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

At this point, you may as well try anything. Especially if she doesn't seem to be doing poorly. That just stinks that no vets will call you back.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

If you know the kids are dead, what about cutting the? Your friends should have obstetric wire, if they do this a lot. Like I said not ideal but maybe you could save doe this way


----------



## Toytoy (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm new to goats, so this may be a odd question, but how do you know the babies are dead?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Sometimes to save mom you have to sacrifice the kids..Im so sorry...


----------



## Toytoy (Jul 23, 2013)

This makes me so angry with those vets. The ones that say they don't care for goats-they could have done a c-section. The ones that never called back-grrrr


----------



## FrankSandy (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi Toy Toy, kids died, I know this because when you put your hand in to help pull them out they are life list, not movement at all. I hope you never have to deal with this. So hart breaking


----------



## FrankSandy (Sep 14, 2011)

Yes You know how angry I am. I can not put it into words. I do not know how this happened?? I have raised goats for 15 years and never have I had such a hard time getting the kids out.


----------



## Toytoy (Jul 23, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. I pray that your doe makes it through this, and that you are able to find help.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry, it does happen sometimes, please don't beat yourself up over it, we all have had bad experiences with kidding. It is devastating for sure


----------



## kris2you (Jul 29, 2013)

I am so sorry FrankSandy


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So sorry for your loss  Hoping the doe pulls through for you :hug:

Guess they really can throw you for a loop! 15 years is a lot of experience, I hope it never happens to you again


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

So you were able to get the kids out? Or not? I'm confused..........is your doe doing ok?


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I recently went through the same thing. The only way the vet got the baby out was to use the kind of small leashes they give you free at the vet. She put one around the the baby's legs and one around the head so she could pull both the head and legs out together. The mom did die a couple days later though.. I'm really sorry you're going through this


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Yikes, scary! I'm glad it's not me, but I really hope you can pull her through this. :hug:


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Any news this morning. I've been thinking of you all night and hoping things progressed better and that mom is doing ok.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

ithink you should put her on penicillin if you are going to try to go until tomorrow. no vets got back to you overnight? iwoke up and checked your posts every couple of hours.


----------



## Toytoy (Jul 23, 2013)

I am praying that your doe made it through.


----------



## tripledranch (Jul 13, 2013)

I am so sorry that happened. I too had this happen and even with an expensive c section we didn't save the kids, but put all your energy into saving that doe. I got lucky and with constant watch and antibiotics and some pain meds due to c section she pulled through to deliver twins 2 years later without any problems. Good luck and remember she still has many years and the possibility of kids sometime in the future with rest and care.


----------



## FrankSandy (Sep 14, 2011)

Thank You All so much for your replies. KIds are still stuck inside her. I am dosing her with lots of Pen. Hope and (pray for Monday so the Vet. can help)


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh no ... how is she? Will you be able to get her to the vet Monday? Is there an emergency vet for today?


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

I'm so sorry you and your doe are going through this. Prayers sent


----------



## tripledranch (Jul 13, 2013)

We are here for you praying and wishing you some vet out there has a heart....


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Just reading this... Sending prayers and good thoughts!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

:grouphug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Praying all is OK.


----------



## anawhitfield (Jun 9, 2013)

I had the exact same situation last spring. We took her to the vet after several hours of labor but it was too late for the baby. He said that the only thing to save the momma would be a C-section. So apparently there is not much anyone can do for these little ladies when the babies are big like that. 
I am so sorry, believe me, we cried and cried but I do hope you get her to the vet in time for a C section.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

anawhitfield said:


> I had the exact same situation last spring. We took her to the vet after several hours of labor but it was too late for the baby. He said that the only thing to save the momma would be a C-section. So apparently there is not much anyone can do for these little ladies when the babies are big like that.
> I am so sorry, believe me, we cried and cried but I do hope you get her to the vet in time for a C section.


Same thing with us. It's so frustrating not being able to help.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

The suspense is killing me..........I wonder how things are going with your doe??


----------



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

Been watching these a few days...hope for a good update soon .


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Any updates? Hoping no news is good news...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Me too guys.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Praying for the doe ...


----------



## FrankSandy (Sep 14, 2011)

*The News on my Girl*

Hi All, Sorry I did not have time today until now to post a reply. I called more than 10 Vets. today to finally find a wonderful Vet. just out of School who took my girl in. I am so very great full. She had one of the worst cases. They were twin girls. Beautiful spotted. Anyway, the first twin was laying on her back with her feet towards the Does back, plus her neck and head were bent all the way back with one front foot in the birth canal. She had to have a C section, their was no way to get the kids out. Lucky for me she came threw with flying colors. She is eating and drinking well. She seems happy now.:clap: fingers crossed and lots of prayers. My wonderful new Vet. has assured me he will be on call 24-7 if ever I should need him. So this so sad story does have a little happy ending. I have my Goatie Cindy. Kindest Regards to you all, Sandy


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Awe...GOOD NEWS...and a new AWESOME vet to boot...Kudos...Im so happy for you...even though you lost the kids..you were right on top of it and saved you gal...You did a great job!!!!


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I am glad to hear everything was okay. I pray our goats never have to go through something like that, it would be so hard.  Sorry you lost the kids, but I am so glad you got a great vet and a surviving mom. :applaud:


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

I'm glad that Cindy survived and is doing well. Hooray for a new good vet! They are worth their weight in gold.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Yay! Great news


----------



## FrankSandy (Sep 14, 2011)

*Here is a Old Picture of Cindy*

Thought I would put up a pic of her. She is much nicer in person than the pic. Her conformation is very nice. And she is a very Sweet Loving Girl too.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What wonderful news! :clap:

Also great that you now have a good goat vet!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm so happy to hear that your girl is okay. I've been praying and hurting too. For you both!


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm so happy that your girl is okay!!! Yay! What a relief that must be for both of you!!!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

So glad she made it!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

She is a beautiful color!


----------



## Toytoy (Jul 23, 2013)

So glad Cindy is okay. It is bittersweet. Very glad you found a good vet. Give Cindy lots of love. She is beautiful.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

wow, i'm so happy that you were able to find a vet and were able to keep her going until you could get her there. what relisf! i guess you can tell that we were all hoping for the best!!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

So sorry for your loss, but happy for Cindy! Good job on keeping her going and loving her enough to keep her safe!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wonderful news. 

She is a pretty Doe.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

What an ordeal! So glad your doe is ok!


----------



## FrankSandy (Sep 14, 2011)

*Warm Hugs and Big Thank You*

The Goat Spot Members are truly the best. So many Thanks for your kind words and help. Greatly appreciated. Its always comforting to me to know I can come to the group any time to ask for help and I know their is someone listening. God Bless You All.
Sandy & Cindy


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

I had something similer happen to me but not as bad. My doe went into labor at midnight. My vet was not answering his phone. And all my local goat buddies where in bed. So after trying for 2 hrs to get the kids out. We decided to wait for help. The kids would be dead but hopefully we could saved mom. My friend called at 6 am and said she would be over. she untangled them for me and pulled out 2 does. 1 dead 1 very close to death we cleaned up the doeling a bit and swung her to clean her airways we gave her to mom who cleaned her up and 3 days later mom and daughter seam to be doing good. Im hopping one of these day to be able to do this on my own without help but i still get confused.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

it's hard to learn to see with your hands.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad we could help


----------

